# Whats the best place to buy valeting supplies??



## BIGKIRBS (May 9, 2015)

Hiya, whats the best place to buy valeting supplies?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

depends on products looking for but these will cover all -

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/
http://www.detailedclean.co.uk/
http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/

Can get discount codes for above from - 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... t=discount


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Not used the others but can highly recommend "shop n shine"
Great products, great knowledge, plenty of stock and free advise 
Damian is a top guy 
Very efficient delivery too

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## BIGKIRBS (May 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info fellas


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Cleanyourcar and slims detailing are great sites and companies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Online :roll:

As above, sometimes it depends on the product you want, all the top ones have been mentioned


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Halfords are doing 3for2 at the moment


----------

